# Big Trout Fishing East Matagorda 10/2



## Capt.ChrisO (Jun 22, 2016)

The bigger fish are showing up in the regular areas I like to target. I caught and released these 2 twin 25â€ 5.5lbers today. Both were over soft mud in 3 ft of water. The bonus, both hit a bigger presentation â€" BB Corky.

The bite was during the morning minor feed timeâ€¦9:30. Water temp was 75 on Garmin (expect slight increase during this week). The East wind was blowing pretty well. However, in East Matagorda wind is your friend. Water color was slightly stained in the cove. Pressure was relatively steady and sunnier than I normally like. This pattern will hold given the weekly forecastâ€¦not much change until late Friday.

This is definitely the time to be on the water and getting prepared for Big Trout Fishing! I have available days the remainder of October with flexibility for you to pick the better days. Also, check out my Promos page at BigTroutFishing.com

Capt. Chris
832 766 2745
[email protected]


----------

